# Frankie in his halloween costume!



## Frankiesmom (May 25, 2010)

He was not such a happy bumblebee. :HistericalSmiley: Then the kids started coming to the door and he forgot all about his outfit! He loved Halloween!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Frankie - look at you there. You are such a sweet little bumble bee. You're one cute little buglet. :wub::wub: I think we needed some "after" pictures from after the kids came.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's the same costume Bailey wore  and he wasnt very happy in it either, hehehe. I just posted pictures tonight too. 

Frankie is too, too cute!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That bee looks like he's done buzzing. Hehe! That's a great shot.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I get that same look every time I put cloths on Zoey but like Frankie, she forgets she has them on once something happens to distract her.:blink:
Frankie's a cute little bumblebee. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh another adorable bumble bee. Little cutie.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Awww, poor Frankie! Bogie wore that costume last year. I bet the kids thought he was beyond adorable.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

what a cutie!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

aaah sooo adorable!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwh such a CUTIE PIE :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

ROFL! :HistericalSmiley: How hilarious and cute! :wub: His face is so expressive, I can feel his sorrow just by looking at his pic. Thanks for sharing!


----------

